# Szöveges e-könyvek gépi felolvasása



## kalimera (2022 Június 1)

Nem túl nagy munkával szinte bármilyen szöveges e-könyv felolvastatható.
A kiejtéssel és a hangsúlyozással vannak problémák, de ezért kárpótol a legfrissebb könyvek hallgatása.
A technika sokat fejlődött, 100 elhangzott szóból hozzávetőlegesen 5-10 hibás, de nem érthetetlen.
Ha érdekel, hogy mit és hogyan használok, részletesen leírom.
Kíváncsi vagyok, mi erről a véleményetek.
Ha jobb vagy egyszerűbb megoldást tudtok, örömmel megismerném.

Technikai előzetesként a Freda könyvolvasót használom, ami a Windows 10 szövegfelolvasóját (narrátorát) alkalmazza.
A felvételeket az Ashampoo Audio Recorder programmal készítem.
A könyvolvasó és a felvételkészítő program ingyenes.
A felolvasás közvetlen hallgatását bonyolítja néhány apróság:​
- A Bluetooth hangszórók egy részén nem hallani a bekezdések első szavait.
- A monitor szoftveres lekapcsolásával megáll a felolvasás.

A felvett anyagnál nincs ilyen probléma, hordozhatóvá válik, egyszerűen és könnyen kezelhető.

Nem az a célom, hogy az internet tele legyen gépekkel felolvastatott anyagokkal.
Ha valakinek bármilyen okból nehézséget okoz az olvasás, legalább tudja, hogy viszonylag egyszerűen megoldhatja a szöveges e-könyvek felolvastatását.
Bárkinek lehet saját felolvasója, ha megelégszik a nem tökéletes kivitelezéssel.​


----------



## saci.sikeres (2022 Június 1)

Szia! 
Érdekel a téma... 
szeretném hangsúlyozni, hogy nagyon szerény számitástechnikai ismerettel rendelkezem... felhasználóNŐ vagyok. nem szőke ugyan... csak kicsit öreg már.... igy is tudsz segiteni (még hosszú I-m sincs...)


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 2)

Szerintem nem szükséges hozzá számítástechnikai ismeret. Informatikus vagyok, de ennek nincs sok előnye. Megpróbálom nem szájbarágósan bemutatni. Ha valami mégsem egyértelmű, kérdezz rá.

1. Microsoft Store (Windows áruház)





2. Freda Epub Ebook Reader keresése





3. Freda Epub Ebook Reader beszerzése (telepítése)





4. Menü kiválasztása a jobb alsó sarokban levő "három pontra" klikkelve





5. Felolvasás kezdeményezése a "Play gombra" (read) klikkelve





6. Felolvasás indítása (read aloud)





7. Felolvasás





A hangszín (pitch) és a sebesség (rate) állítható.
Skip vagy X, de akár a képernyőn is maradhat.
A felolvasás a könyv végéig tart, de bármikor leállítható, és folytatható.
A felolvasás közvetlen hallgatását bonyolítja néhány apróság:

- A Bluetooth hangszórók egy részén nem hallani a bekezdések első szavait.
- A monitor szoftveres lekapcsolásával megáll a felolvasás.

Asztali számítógépen az automatikus képernyő lekapcsolást "Soha" állásba teszem, és a monitor kikapcsoló gombját használom.
A számítógép saját hangkeltő eszközein a bekezdések első szavai is jól hallhatóak.
A jobb minőségű Bluetooth hangszóróknál sincs gond.
Általában a már rögzített anyagot a Media Player Classic Black Edition médialejátszóval hallgatom, ami a Bluetooth hangszóróim pause/play gombjával is kezelhető.

(Windows 10 alatt használom, valószínűleg Windows 11 esetén is hasonlóan működik.)​


----------



## saci.sikeres (2022 Június 2)

kalimera írta:


> Szerintem nem szükséges hozzá számítástechnikai ismeret. Informatikus vagyok, de ennek nincs sok előnye. Megpróbálom nem szájbarágósan bemutatni. Ha valami mégsem egyértelmű, kérdezz rá.
> 
> 1. Microsoft Store (Windows áruház)
> 
> ...


Valahogy /magam sem értem, hogyan/ megcsináltam.... Szabolcs helyett Zira-t ajánlott kizárólag.... rettentően sérti a fülemet, de nem adom fel.... másik anyaggal fogom megpróbálni..... addig is köszönöm a segitséget....


----------



## saci.sikeres (2022 Június 2)

kalimera írta:


> 1. Lehet hibás a könyv "Nyelv" beállítása.
> 2. Esetleg nincs telepítve valami miatt a magyar felolvasó (Szabolcs narrátor).
> 
> A könyv adatainál beállított "Nyelv" paraméter alapján dönti el, hogy miként kell felolvasnia.
> ...


Köszönöm. Próbálkozom.... amint jutok valamire, referálok. Addig is hálás köszönet.


----------



## saci.sikeres (2022 Június 2)

kalimera írta:


> Nézd meg, hogy létezik-e Szabolcs. Teszt könyv (Aszlányi Károly - Hét pofon + Aludni is tilos.Epub a Magyar Elektronikus Könyvtárból):


Megnéztem. Ugyan az, pepitában.... (a magyar szöveget a női hang olvassa, amerikai akcentussal). 
Köszönöm a segitségedet. Nem szeretném több idődet elfecsérelni.
az lesz a megoldás, hogy 2 hét múlva, a szülinapomon, tuti jön a "kis"fiam.... egyszerűen rá fogom bizni, hogy oldja meg.... 

nagyon köszönöm a segitségedet....


----------



## saci.sikeres (2022 Június 2)

kalimera írta:


> Még leellenőrizhetnéd, hogy egyáltalán létezik-e Szabolcs narrátor.
> Inkább arra tippelek, hogy nem.
> A könyv rossz nyelv beállításának kevés volt az esélye.
> Ha nincs Szabolcs, elvileg így lehet utólag telepíteni:
> ...


...néztem, 2 opció: alapbeállitás és a női hang.... visszaállitottam az alapbeállitásra, de a nincs érdemi változás.... már frászt kaptam, ezért döntöttem az elnapolás mellett. 

Még egyszer hálásan köszönöm, hogy próbáltál segiteni....


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 3)

Az eddigi információk alapján kettő oka lehet, hogy nem indul el jól a hangos olvasás.

1. A könyv „Nyelv” beállítása hibás.

A Freda ez alapján dönti el, hogy miként kell felolvasnia.

Könyvespolc (bookshelf)
Szerkesztés (jobb felső sarokban a ceruza)
Nyelv (language) javítása „hu” paraméterre
OK





2. Nincs telepítve a magyar felolvasó (Szabolcs narrátor).

Itt ellenőrizhető, hogy "Szabolcs" rendelkezésre áll vagy esetleg mégsem:

Gépház
Könnyű kezelés
Narrátor





Ha "Szabolcs" nem szerepel a listában, akkor elvileg pótolható:

Gépház
Könnyű kezelés
Narrátor
További hangok hozzáadása
Hangok kezelése
Hangok hozzáadása
Hangcsomagok





Megjegyzés:

A Windows alapnyelvétől eltérő felolvasó (narrátor) is telepíthető.
Sokféle nyelvű szöveges könyv felolvastatható.
A könyv „nyelv” paramétere legyen jól beállítva és álljon rendelkezésre a megfelelő narrátor.


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 8)

Felvételkészítés Ashampoo Audio Recorder programmal

Letöltés:

https://www.ashampoo.com/en-gb/dld/1430/audio-recorder-free

Ingyenes, de a regisztráció kötelező, a reklám levelek lemondhatóak, indításakor időnkét megjelenik egy kedvező vásárlási ajánlat.
Használata olyan egyszerű, hogy nem is részletezem.





A rögzítés akkor kezdődik, ha már a felolvasás elindul, és a könyv végétől szünetel a felvétel leállításig.
Korábban indítható, és később is leállítható, nem lesz felesleges üres rész az elején és a végén sem.
A felvett anyag hordozható, médialejátszó programmal hallgatható.

Megjegyzések:

A felvételek többnyire éjszaka készülnek olyan hangkártyával, amire nincs hangszóró kötve.
A program bármilyen számítógépen megszólaló hang felvételére használható.
Működése miatt alkalmas arra is, ha például 24 óra alatt véletlenszerűen hat 30 másodperces hang szól, akkor a felvétel három perces lesz.
Mikrofonra kapcsolva hangüzenetek rögzíthetőek.


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 30)

Androidos telefonon vagy táblagépen is felolvastathatóak a szöveges e-könyvek (például) a Cool Reader alkalmazással.

TTS felolvasás kiválasztása:





Felolvasás:


----------



## tryskal (2022 Augusztus 2)

Köszönöm a freda nevű progira a tippet. A gondom az vele, hogy felolvastatásnál "leharapja" a mondatok kezdeténél az első szavak néhány betűjét. Van erre valami megoldás? Válaszod előre is köszönöm!!!


----------



## kalimera (2022 Augusztus 2)

Egyes bluetooth hangszóróknál tapasztaltam Windows 10 + Freda használata közben a "leharapást", ezért készítettem inkább felvételt, a PC hangkártyájánál nem jelentkezett.
Közben szinte teljesen átálltam androidra, ott nincs "leharapás", és a magyar szavak kiejtése is sokkal jobb.
A C betűből lesz ritkán K, és néha indokolatlannak tűnő szüntetek keletkeznek.
Tulajdonképpen bármelyik androidos szöveges könyvolvasó (pl.: Cool Reader, Freda, Alreader) képes TTS alapú felolvasásra.
Andoid alatt a Freda felolvasása csak bekapcsolt képernyővel működik, a fejlesztő dolgozik a probléma megoldásán.
Talán az Alreader a legjobb:





- felolvasás pause/play
- kilépés a felolvasásból
- felolvasás sebessége plusz és mínusz
- hangerő plusz és mínusz

(A TTS alapú felolvasás a jobb felső sarokban levő hangszóró ikon megérintésével indítható.)

TTS beállítások Android 6 esetén:


----------



## kegabor (2022 Augusztus 3)

Arra van esetleg bármilyen megoldás, hogy a kérdő mondatok kérdő hangsúlyozással kerüljenek felolvasásra? Néha furcsa az autóban hallgatva, ha állításként fogalmaz meg nyilvánvaló kérdéseket...


----------



## kalimera (2022 Augusztus 3)

A jelenlegi technikai szinten az ingyenes szövegfelolvasás nem tökéletes.
Azt érdemes mérlegelni, hogy az írott szöveg hallgatásának a lehetősége milyen arányban áll a nem túl gyakran előforduló hibák elviselésével.
Akit a legkisebb hiba is nagyon zavar, ne használjon ilyen megoldásokat.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Augusztus 6)

*Tudtam működött de elromlott*


kalimera írta:


> A jelenlegi


Itt folytathatnád egy másik elkezdett téma kitárgyalását
Kis kitérővel,* de legalább megmarad*
Az *XMedia Recode* program használatát.
A hangfájl darabolás egyenletes méretre az MKVToolNix programmal *.mkv formátumba tökéletes
De tömeges *.mkv konvertálás *.mp3 formátumba nem megy.
*Hibázik a hosszal.(csak néhány bájt lesz)
De már egyszer jól működött.*
La kéne írni a mkv-mp3 konvertálást ezzel az egyszerű programmal
Lépésről lépésre
Induljunk innen:


----------



## kalimera (2022 Szeptember 28)

*Audify hangos olvasás böngésző*

EPUB és PDF könyvek valamint weblapok hangos felolvastatására használható.

Rövid ismertető a Google Play áruházban: Audify

Szöveges könyv hangos olvasása:





Weblap hangos olvasása:





Az ingyenes változatnál a képernyő alsó részészében egy reklámcsík látható, ami a hangos felolvasást hallgatva talán senkit sem zavar.
A könyv EPUB illetve PDF kiterjesztésének csupa kisbetűből kell állnia, a fejlesztő ígérete szerint hamarosan javítják.
A PDF könyvek beolvasása meglehetősen lassú, de jelenleg nem tudok más szabadon használható programról, ami erre alkalmas.

+ + +

*Mínuszok*

Problémát okozhat a gondolatjel felolvasása „mínusz” szövegként, egyes programok mindkét gondolatjelet figyelmen kívül hagyják, míg mások csak a hosszabb változatot.
Ha valaki mégis a kedvenc könyvolvasóját szeretné használni, akkor például a Calibre programmal kijavíthatja a hosszabb változatra vagy akár törölheti is.


----------



## kalimera (2022 Október 14)

Read Aloud​
Firefox link:

https://addons.mozilla.org/hu/firefox/addon/read-aloud/

Internetes oldalak hangos olvasására használható. A Calibre programmal bármelyik szöveges e-könyv Html formátumra alakítható.





Bár úgy tűnik, hogy ugyanazt a Google TTS alapot használja mint az androidos eszközök, minősége valamiért mégis elmarad azoktól.

( A kiegészítő Chrome böngészőhöz is elérhető. )


----------



## kalimera (2022 Október 26)

*Balabolka*

Köszönöm *kincses01*-nek, hogy felhívta rá a figyelmet, és részletesen ismertette a használatát.

A program segítségével a TXT formátumú szöveg online TTS szolgáltatás használatával MP3 hanganyaggá alakítható.
Bármilyen e-könyv TXT formátumra konvertálható a már korábban említett Calibre programmal.
Mindegyik online TTS felolvasót alaposan teszteltem.
A korábban favorizált és az androidos eszközökön már bevált Google 2 narrátor sajnos instabil, hol megy, hol nem, változó mértékben.
Végül a Microsoft Azure Noémi mellett maradtam, kissé felgyorsítva (1.05) a sebességet, és valamelyest mélyítve (-1) a hangmagasságot.

A Balabolka program alkalmas a helyesírási hibák kijavítására is.
Elsődlegesnek a magyar, másodlagosnak az angol helyesírás ellenőrző modult telepítettem.
A hibásnak vélt részletek piros színnel kiemelve jelennek meg a szövegben.
A könyv szövegéhez szorosan nem tartalmazó részeket eltávolítom, és az észrevett hibákat kijavítom.
Az idegen szavak kiejtésével vannak gondok, de annyira nem zavar, hogy mindegyiket fonetikusan átírjam.
Még ismerkedem az átalakítás sajátosságaival, nagyon sok meglepetés eddig még nem ért.
Például a mondat végén a „már.”-ból „március” lesz, amit lehet „már .”-ra javítani egy szóköz beillesztésével.
Nincs probléma a gondolatjelekkel, és a „2022.” vagy „dr.” pontjaival sem.
Sajnos a „C” betűből néha itt is „K” hang lesz.

Valamennyire időigényes az átalakítás, egy nyolc órás hanganyag nálam három óra alatt készül el.
Nem tudom ebben milyen arányban ludas a viszonylag régi gépem és az online TTS szolgáltatás használata.

A kapott hanganyag internet kapcsolat nélkül is hallgatható, a már megszokott médialejátszó programokkal vagy alkalmazásokkal, operációs rendszer és eszköz függetlenül.
Mivel nincs valós időben történő átalakítás, a Bluetooth hangszórókkal sincs probléma.

Linkek:

http://www.cross-plus-a.com/bportable.htm
http://www.cross-plus-a.com/hunspell/portable_Hungarian.zip
http://www.cross-plus-a.com/hunspell/portable_English.zip
https://calibre-ebook.com/download

A Balabolka és Calibre programok valamennyi szolgáltatása ingyenesen használható korlátozások nélkül.


Microsoft Azure Noémi hangminta:

Csatolás megtekintése Balabolka - Microsoft Azure Noémi hangminta.Mp3

( 1.05 sebesség és -1 hangmagasság paraméterekkel. )

_Ken Weber - Ötperces rejtélyek otthonülő detektíveknek

Legyen Ön is amatőr nyomozó!
Mindehhez ki sem kell mozdulnia kedvenc karosszékéből.
Figyelmesen olvassa el a történeteket, és próbáljon válaszolni a végén feltett kérdésekre!
Ha mindegyikre helyesen válaszolt, akkor Ön a második Sherlock Holmes, és ne habozzon azonnal egy magánnyomozó irodát nyitni.
Kliensei bizonyára roppant elégedettek lesznek a munkájával.
Ellenkező esetben sincs semmi oka az elkeseredésre, hiszen a történetek akkor is remek kikapcsolódást nyújtanak az Ön számára, ha rögtön utánuk elolvassa a megfejtésüket is._


Online TTS szolgáltatás használata:

*

*

Helyesírás ellenőrzés:





Megjegyzés:

Kizárólag saját használatra!
Nem az a célom, hogy az internet tele legyen gépekkel felolvastatott anyagokkal.
Ha valakinek bármilyen okból nehézséget okoz az olvasás, legalább tudja, hogy viszonylag egyszerűen megoldhatja a szöveges e-könyvek felolvastatását.
Bárkinek lehet saját felolvasója, ha megelégszik a nem tökéletes kivitelezéssel.


----------

